# Perch Good News



## marksha (May 16, 2012)

Three of us went perch fishing today. There was a huge amount of boats west of Catawba. We went to the green can and looked for marks. We went NE away from the boats and stopped about a quarter mile from the pack. We dropped anchor and started to fish. We were fishing with creek chubs and goldies. It only took a few minutes before we started to catch perch. One of us was using a spreader, another a drop shot rig and the other a crappie rig. It didn't seem to matter which rig we used. We were all catching perch. The good thing, we had bites and perch coming in most of the time with very few trash fish. We also caught a couple of small walleye. The bad thing, the size of the perch with most between 6-71/2". At first, we didn't keep any perch, but after awhile we kept the 7" and up. We ended up with 62 perch with 2 over 11". We caught over 120 perch, but threw most of the small ones back. Most of the time we used the whole minnow if they were small. I cut some of the bigger creek chubs in three pieces. The water temperature on the fish finder was 65.We started to fish around 7:30 a.m. and headed in around 2:30 p.m..

Good fishing.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Plan on going to the same general area on Friday morning. I'll report back how we do.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

thanks for the report marksha


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

mosquitopat said:


> thanks for the report marksha


Wife and I got in on this bite today as well...I'm kinda curious why there hasn't been a peep of info about this shared on OGF...I have been glued to page for a couple months for a glimmer of good news in this bust of a fall season. What goes boys...? Locals in my marina/bait shop said this bite has been on for several weeks... thought this page was all about sharing information...? Sorry for the rant...just a big surprise ad I always share success the same day... We got real nice emeralds at Jennettes.. caught our 60 from 2pm-4pm....Ah2


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Because people are pirates and perch are gold right now. I used to post specific information and had spots, areas, and lakes receive so much pressure they were unfishable. People learn their lesson real quick! I am always happy to help with general information.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

aquaholic2 said:


> Wife and I got in on this bite today as well...I'm kinda curious why there hasn't been a peep of info about this shared on OGF...I have been glued to page for a couple months for a glimmer of good news in this bust of a fall season. What goes boys...? Locals in my marina/bait shop said this bite has been on for several weeks... thought this page was all about sharing information...? Sorry for the rant...just a big surprise ad I always share success the same day... We got real nice emeralds at Jennettes.. caught our 60 from 2pm-4pm....Ah2


Maybe you should ask the locals in your marina the same question.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

There is info out there.Just depends where its at and how hard you look and other contacts.I started seeing some successful perch info for past week on walleye.com.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't perch fish,but read a lot about the lack of perch success and the reasons behind it.Suspect the recent perch bite is due to the water flees dying off due to colder water temps.Western basin also cools faster.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Out Thursday at L can. Slow. Three of us kept 10. Caught maybe 3-4 times that but mostly 6-7 inchers and they were just not big enough to keep. From radio traffic lots of others having slow day as well


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

johnboy111711 said:


> Because people are pirates and perch are gold right now. I used to post specific information and had spots, areas, and lakes receive so much pressure they were unfishable. People learn their lesson real quick! I am always happy to help with general information.


What a sad reflection posts like this are for this website... when I signed up many years ago...it was just a bunch of regular guys who understood that sharing information made us all better fishermen.. .seems like now, it's all about "ME"....and only sharing with tight groups of friends. We only live once guys....what good is this site if guys hide their cards...? By the way, wife and caught limits again today right on top of the cic (green ) can west of catawba.2 hrs afternoon...Ah2


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Look when people spend time with the their own money working on finding fish why tell the whole world! Look fishing is fishing they got to eat sometimes great sometimes not to good!! I crappie and gill Fish all year when it comes to meet hunters they can deplete the size of the fish on spots! Now the perch thing I have went out once no luck I have not put the time in that’s why I am not catching perch! They are still west to east but have changed there Feeding habits and locations! Since people are not blabbing they are catching limits they are trolling their life’s on eye limits! Go work on the perch they will come! Rip and reeling boys!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Look when people spend time with the their own money working on finding fish why tell the whole world! Look fishing is fishing they got to eat sometimes great sometimes not to good!! I crappie and gill Fish all year when it comes to meet hunters they can deplete the size of the fish on spots! Now the perch thing I have went out once no luck I have not put the time in that’s why I am not catching perch! They are still west to east but have changed there Feeding habits and locations! Since people are not blabbing they are catching limits they are trolling their life’s on eye limits! Go work on the perch they will come! Rip and reeling boys!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

aquaholic2 said:


> What a sad reflection posts like this are for this website... when I signed up many years ago...it was just a bunch of regular guys who understood that sharing information made us all better fishermen.. .seems like now, it's all about "ME"....and only sharing with tight groups of friends. We only live once guys....what good is this site if guys hide their cards...? By the way, wife and caught limits again today right on top of the cic (green ) can west of catawba.2 hrs afternoon...Ah2


Aqua, i'm with ya. and I have been here since day one, and even before that, but the problem was that sometimes the information was too good. The fish you find and the spots and seasonal patterns you have fished for years are suddenly being fished by numerous boats and now the fishing/catching just isn't happening, it doesn't take long to figure out you just helped a bunch of people online who 1. were put on fish and don't necessarily have the same values as you (conservation of fish, leaving garbage-yes there are people on here that do that, crowding out people) 2. Zero thank you's 3. the overcrowding spreads because there is no ownership of finding fish, so it's easier to just tell all your buddies, and they tell their buddies, and so on till the fish are either gone or too pressured to bite.
Look, when fishing is tough, everyone needs some tips, but don't ask for exact locations from strangers that have been burned for years. This website is about sharing INFORMATION (which most of us will readily give out), not driving your boat and baiting you hook for you. I suggest doing what that people who are catching are doing, go fishing, figure out what the fish are doing and find your own fish!


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

It doesn't take much to share how the perch bite was on a particular day or what water depth or region of the lake or even how close to a can you fished without giving exact details of a honey hole. Now one can understand on an inland lake, but Erie is thousands of miles out there. Heck, with perch, the more boats the better some times. But there are lots of folks who come on here every single day to read others reports but never post or share a single one of heir own. In the real world I think grifters is a term for that.


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

WOW! Has fishing really gotten this bad? Tell ya what, I'm going out Monday with an old friend of mine that I've fished with for over 30yrs. We will be launching from E.72nd (whenever we get there) and we'll be heading West towards the Rocky looking for perch. All are welcomed to FOLLOW! That's what people that chase reports are doing. Anyone that fishes Erie knows that the fish move with the current/wind. Fish that are in one spot today may not be there tomorrow, but for those that have problems, it's worth a shot!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

aquaholic2 said:


> What a sad reflection posts like this are for this website... when I signed up many years ago...it was just a bunch of regular guys who understood that sharing information made us all better fishermen.. .seems like now, it's all about "ME"....and only sharing with tight groups of friends. We only live once guys....what good is this site if guys hide their cards...? By the way, wife and caught limits again today right on top of the cic (green ) can west of catawba.2 hrs afternoon...Ah2


Site also has 5x as many people now too, 10 years ago you posted a few boats might show up now you post an armada shows up WAY to many eyes on the board nowdays to post specific spots. The easy bites is what gets the traffic, lots of guys posting about cleveland all summer walleye but most guys won't run 10-14 miles to get them plus it's open water trolling across many miles so that's different too. not like parking up south of gull island or by green.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> Site also has 5x as many people now too, 10 years ago you posted a few boats might show up now you post an armada shows up WAY to many eyes on the board nowdays to post specific spots. The easy bites is what gets the traffic, lots of guys posting about cleveland all summer walleye but most guys won't run 10-14 miles to get them plus it's open water trolling across many miles so that's different too. not like parking up south of gull island or by green.[/QUOTE So... guess the message here going forward is, don't information with other OGF brothers about successful fishing on Erie.... sounds like the beging of the end to what used to be a good website.... what a shame....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Actually the shame is that you turned a perch report into a bitching session and assumed that people on ogf were not putting reports on here. 
You have shown the perfect example of why guys don’t post reports here when you accused people of such things. That is the shame of it all. This thread was a perch report and you wrecked it with rude assumptions.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

bobk said:


> Actually the shame is that you turned a perch report into a bitching session and assumed that people on ogf were not putting reports on here.
> You have shown the perfect example of why guys don’t post reports here when you accused people of such things. That is the shame of it all. This thread was a perch report and you wrecked it with rude assumptions.


WOW..what just happened?? I am ol school like alot of folks on here, fishing and hunting has sure changed! What ever happened to sharing? Sorry, but I just dont get it


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

For real guys ... 
Post your reports and share your successes and failures or why come here ...That is what this site is for - shared information as outdoorsmen..To help each other ...In rough times or in good ones ....Pretty simple ......If that's not why your here (to glean info from others & share) why are you here ?


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Well Said Wildcat!


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

kdn said:


> Well Said Wildcat!


Makes no sense to just "troll" for others reports here if your never going to contribute yourself in my opinion... And I'll ad in bad days happen ...its fishing...And those reports matter as well...All of us like to show smiling faces and full coolers ...but that simply isn't the case every day out ... For anyone!!!!


----------



## tellthetruth (May 29, 2004)

sorry, just my opinion but posting a limit of 7 inch perch with a couple of 11 inchers is nothing to brag about. Put on ice in the cooler is 6 in


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

I truly think the fall brawl killed this site for fishing reports. A lot of the good reports back in the day came from ezbite, Gary Zart & numerous other fisherman some old & young giving great advice to make you a better fisherman!. Its fishing guys, not catching, everyone that fishes nowadays expects exact GPS cord,lure,depth or they get upset... Sometimes fishing is tough but it's a hobby for most so just have fun.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

We perched Thursday Friday with Fishermans Wharf we only got 15 thurs started out picking a few then slow Friday we got 50 better size Friday we fished around the range area


----------



## Jhart (Feb 10, 2016)

I would like to share , I didn't go perch fishing today to windy good luck perch fishing everyone


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

don't ruin a good thread ....be nice (considerate) fellas.


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

tellthetruth said:


> sorry, just my opinion but posting a limit of 7 inch perch with a couple of 11 inchers is nothing to brag about. Put on ice in the cooler is 6 in


It’s a perch report,when was the last time you posted one.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow ! People bitching about small size perch ?.Hmm a while back they where saying there wasn't any perch left because of netters and huge walleye population!


----------



## Crestliner167 (Apr 11, 2009)

Wildcat720 said:


> For real guys ...
> Post your reports and share your successes and failures or why come here ...That is what this site is for - shared information as outdoorsmen..To help each other ...In rough times or in good ones ....Pretty simple ......If that's not why your here (to glean info from others & share) why are you here ?


Wildcat720 Very good comments. I agree with you 100 percent.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

from a boat i"ll share info. from the shore no way. spot gets crowded and litter everywhere


----------



## Rick Romero (Jan 26, 2017)

Us out of staters really appreciate the information that you guys share with us. We are not out to rape the lake. We are only trying to feed our families and enjoy our short vacation time and some of us don't litter and we do spend our hard earned money in your counties and state. Come on guys. Whatever happened to helping your fellow man?


----------



## dfast (Jul 19, 2012)

Rick I THINK SHARING WITH OTHERS IS THE RIGHT THING TO DO.


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

tellthetruth its a good thing that guys are keeping the 6 or 7 inchers, there are more of that size than the 12 and 13inchers, its nice to catch bigger ones , everyone wants that , but keeping smaller ones is a good thing. lighten up !


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

People pulling 6, 7, 8 in. perch in the bucket is why there is one reason they don't get any bigger. Put a nine inch limit then in a couple of years everyone will be happy. Also the longer the fish live the more they will spawn.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

stampman60 said:


> People pulling 6, 7, 8 in. perch in the bucket is why there is one reason they don't get any bigger. Put a nine inch limit then in a couple of years everyone will be happy. Also the longer the fish live the more they will spawn.


The seagulls will love that out east when you're throwing all those floating snacks to them that are caught in 50+ feet of water

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Romero (Jan 26, 2017)

marksha said:


> Three of us went perch fishing today. There was a huge amount of boats west of Catawba. We went to the green can and looked for marks. We went NE away from the boats and stopped about a quarter mile from the pack. We dropped anchor and started to fish. We were fishing with creek chubs and goldies. It only took a few minutes before we started to catch perch. One of us was using a spreader, another a drop shot rig and the other a crappie rig. It didn't seem to matter which rig we used. We were all catching perch. The good thing, we had bites and perch coming in most of the time with very few trash fish. We also caught a couple of small walleye. The bad thing, the size of the perch with most between 6-71/2". At first, we didn't keep any perch, but after awhile we kept the 7" and up. We ended up with 62 perch with 2 over 11". We caught over 120 perch, but threw most of the small ones back. Most of the time we used the whole minnow if they were small. I cut some of the bigger creek chubs in three pieces. The water temperature on the fish finder was 65.We started to fish around 7:30 a.m. and headed in around 2:30 p.m..
> 
> Good fishing.
> View attachment 325393





dfast said:


> Rick I THINK SHARING WITH OTHERS IS THE RIGHT THING TO DO.


Thanks dfast! I fish on Lake Michigan by Winthrop Harbor, I'll. and people love sharing information because we all know there are plenty of fish for everyone!


----------



## Nate Tuttle (Jan 21, 2017)

marksha said:


> Three of us went perch fishing today. There was a huge amount of boats west of Catawba. We went to the green can and looked for marks. We went NE away from the boats and stopped about a quarter mile from the pack. We dropped anchor and started to fish. We were fishing with creek chubs and goldies. It only took a few minutes before we started to catch perch. One of us was using a spreader, another a drop shot rig and the other a crappie rig. It didn't seem to matter which rig we used. We were all catching perch. The good thing, we had bites and perch coming in most of the time with very few trash fish. We also caught a couple of small walleye. The bad thing, the size of the perch with most between 6-71/2". At first, we didn't keep any perch, but after awhile we kept the 7" and up. We ended up with 62 perch with 2 over 11". We caught over 120 perch, but threw most of the small ones back. Most of the time we used the whole minnow if they were small. I cut some of the bigger creek chubs in three pieces. The water temperature on the fish finder was 65.We started to fish around 7:30 a.m. and headed in around 2:30 p.m..
> 
> Good fishing.
> View attachment 325393



We were out for awhile Sunday just west of Catawba aboit 3 mi and had decent sucess, 50 or 60 in the cooler, we were also catching alot of walleye (smaller than keepers) on our perch rigs, spreaders and crappie.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

miked913 said:


> The seagulls will love that out east when you're throwing all those floating snacks to them that are caught in 50+ feet of water
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Yeah if you spend 10 min. taking pics of your 7 inch perch, they'll usually float


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

DJA said:


> Yeah if you spend 10 min. taking pics of your 7 inch perch, they'll usually float


The problem was not so very long ago when guys in Bula or, Conny weren't keep anything under 10" so tons of 8-9's (7" fish didn't really happen often there) were coming out of 70+ feet of water at times, how many of those fish do you think lived? The goal was 40lbs for 60 fish, imagine that in the western basin! My wife and I best was 43lbs for 60 fish, that happened to be out of Cleveland. I don't think you can compare. I mean I'm sure you're probably pretty happy when you're hoisting a 7" perch and fumbling for your camera. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I found out years ago If i use a size 1 or 2 hook, instead of 4 or 6, I didn't even hook the smaller perch. Then the smallest we would see is usually 8 inchers and if their stomach was not in their mouth, they went back in water easily. This was out of Edgewater area in up to 55 fow. I didn't get out this year, so no chance to experiment again.

Rickerd


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

just keep posting,and we will all benefit.I am 76 yrs old been fishing the lake since i was 12 years old.OGF IS A GREAT TOOL.Happy fishing.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Perch caught in deep water causing their swim badder to expand. All I do is use a hat pin, pop the badder and let them go.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

stampman60 said:


> Perch caught in deep water causing their swim badder to expand. All I do is use a hat pin, pop the badder and let them go.


You need a hypodermic to vent them through the side where the air bladder is located, you are just "popping" their distended stomach and killing them.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

miked913 said:


> You need a hypodermic to vent them through the side where the air bladder is located, you are just "popping" their distended stomach and killing them.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


which then counts towards your total catch. Just saying. 

I'm trying to give guys a way to filter the smaller fish. Use bigger hooks and few of the smaller perch will get hooked. You might lose a few minnows, but I double hook them if that starts to happen.
Rickerd


----------

